# Mrs. Dinsmore's Cough & Croup Balsam



## bearswede (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey all you Maine-EE-acs...

 Is Mrs. Dinsmore a common Maine bottle?

 What's it fetch?

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 28, 2005)

I think the Maine people have gone into hibernation for the winter []
 I would if I lived up there.

 Down here in the psuedo south that bottle is pretty common, all the versions I have seen are $3-5.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks, Matt...

 Johnny on the spot, as usual...

 Sent out my order for two Med Books this AM...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 28, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken (and I well could be!), our Cliff paid a little bit more for this one...


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Ron - 

 Mrs. Dinsmore's is a rather common bottle even though it is fairly old (1873-76).  I've seen it sell in the $5-10 price range.

 - Sam


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 28, 2005)

There seems to be an early aqua oval version embossed ...
 MRS DINSMORE'S COUGH & CROUP BALSAM CONNOR & DINSMORE PITTSFIELD, ME.

 And a later aqua/clear rectangular version embossed ... 
 MRS DINSMORE'S COUGH & CROUP BALSAM

 I expect the first one is more desirable and brings a little better price.

 The Maine folks can correct me if I am making stuff up.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 28, 2005)

I decided to pick this one up as the Pittsfield Maine version has been eluding me. Have found several of the other Mrs.Dinsmores.

 Cliff


----------



## Caretaker maine (Nov 28, 2005)

they must be common, I have one[], I don't find the rare ones[], here's mine the rectange one


----------



## David E (Nov 29, 2005)

Also
 MRS DINNSMORES
 COUGH & CROUP BALSAM
 English product distributed by L. M. 
 Brock, Lynn MA. Introduced ca. 1875
 advertised 1910
 Clear 6 " x 2 1/8" x 1 "

 Dave


----------

